# Bloods Back Confused



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Dear Peter

I hope you can help this little worry wart in her plight. I've read through several of the girl's previous posts about bloods and levels etc and am now even more confused.

As part of a "fast track" service Barts had asked that we had our bloods done locally and take results with us to our appointment. My Doctor rang to say results were available but was it the Haemotology report or microbiology report that I needed. Totally confused i just told him that i needed recent assessment of Rubella FSH, LH and Oestradiol as well as Hep B.

Collected my results this pm only to find a list of abbreviations that dont appear to represent any of the above with several readings alongside. 

Could you please advise what any of the following mean so that i can start to make head or tail of them

HB Neut
WBC Lymph
PLT Mono
MCV Eos
RBC Baso
PCV
MCH
MCHC
RDW
MPV

Sorry its so long winded Peter, but i'm sure you will have more of a clue on this little lot than i can make out.

Many thanks for all your help
Jax
xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

I can help to a degree this is basically a haematology result.


WBC- White blood cells

Neut- Neutorphils

Lymph- Lymphocytes

Mono -Monocytes

Eos -Eosinophilles

Baso- Basophills

RBS - Red blood cells

PCV - Packed cell volume

These are a few I can remember from my veterinary nursing days

xx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi Lou

Thanks, that helps a bit,  Mind you looking at the levels against those doesn't make sense either. 

I think i'd prefer to be a robot ,      mechanisms have to be easier than all these bloods

Thanks again
Jax
xxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

jamapot said:


> Please see my comments in your text
> 
> Dear Peter
> 
> ...


----------

